# share your cat-sonas!



## Bramble (May 18, 2016)

So I'm kind of new-ish to the furry fandom (not entirely but I haven't been very involved until now) and for some reason there's a huge lack of just plain old cats? i want to see all of your cats okay, and i'll start it off with my girl Bramble






heres a quick sketch i did as a sort of suit ref, and following it:




my icon

she is my oldest oc actually. I've had her since before I knew furries existed in the first place.
Shes pretty grumpy outwardly but you can get her to be fun once you get to know her

anyway, i want to meet all of your cat-sonas! throw some pictures and descriptions at me!
(edit: i have to go for now so i wont respond immediately but i cant wait to see everyone's cats tomorrow!)


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

My only fursona and of course she is cat. Space cat, actually, and her name is Sangreta Moon.
She is so new, that I don't actually know too much about her yet. My characters lives so only time shows what kind of girl she really is.
She is dream protector, fights againts nightmares, she is kind, pervy, usually she is also nude for some reason :'D


----------



## Murphburd (May 18, 2016)

My old sona was a calico! Never finished a ref sheet for her, but:


----------



## Snowbbi (May 18, 2016)

My first picture of her current design, the only difference between then and now is that I've been trying my best to emphasize the her fluff. She's a Maine Coon so she's supposed to be roughly 99% fluff. I've had her for about 7 years, going through different designs. I started drawing myself as a cat because my personal hero draws herself as a cow. I picked an animal I felt fit my personality type.

Oddly enough cats are decently rare, at least when compared to any sort of canine.


----------



## Caraid (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

Snowbbi said:


> My first picture of her current design, the only difference between then and now is that I've been trying my best to emphasize the her fluff. She's a Maine Coon so she's supposed to be roughly 99% fluff. I've had her for about 7 years, going through different designs. I started drawing myself as a cat because my personal hero draws herself as a cow. I picked an animal I felt fit my personality type.
> 
> Oddly enough cats are decently rare, at least when compared to any sort of canine.



Holy shit you is very cutes


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

My catsona "Koshiiri" is a representation of a future me. Right now I am a Medical Attendant IRL helping heal patients and take care of them.

I am training to become an MD specializing in psychiatry :3 My cats Koko, Kokopic2, Evo and Kosti are mimic images of various times of my life.

Koko is made of Oxycodone, a very heavy painkiller, he also has a pharmacy inside his tiny kitten belly and can synthesize any medication needed to assist Dr.Koshiiri with his patients at his clinic and he also has the ability to leech the medication through his fur into a patients skin. When a prescription needs to be made, Ko just coughs up the pill bottle with the medicine already in it. He looks super spazzy and has huge dilated blue eyes cuz well...he is drugs........and im serious he is literally drugs. He was created by Dr.Koshiiri as a safer way of administering opiate pain medications safely and more effectively by having a kitten do it because you can't crack open a cute  kitten and snort it, and ontop of it if you are in pain and you have a cute kitten rubbing up against your leg administering morphine through his fur it's like double win. Koko was inspired by me having back surgery one year and since they had given me something i've never had before, oxycodone 5-325.....needless to say it actually saved my life. See,I have treatment resistant depression and Oxy is supposed to make you stoned since it releases dopamine, and instead....it worked as a very potent anti-depressant/Stimulant and we figured out that the reason why my depression was so bad/resistant wasn't because of serotonin, it was because of Dopamine deficiency syndrome. I didn't Figure this out until a few years later when I was desperate to not wanna off myself....So I backtracked every med that worked, found the oxy, studied it and researched a fuckton, brought it upto my doc, they put me on heavy stimulants? BAM I actually wanna live now.

Evo is my Alien kitty. If you noticed, Koshiiri has the Taiidani emblem across his eyes/face as a face marking. Evo has the Hiigaran symbol of angel wings, an angel moon and Hiigara, it's self. He also has a baymax kitten representing his love of helping heal and assisting others.I played the origional Homeworld in 1999, and it changed my life forever because it was my favorite game growing up and it also taught me tactics. Well, I had lost my childhood home recently and I had gone homeless due to my mother making horridly stupid decisions, [This is how Kosti came about, he is the homeless version of me long time ago]. My friends family took me in and I am now fighting to [yes this sounds stupid as fuck] Regain my own home. So it kinda fits lol. I also love space/sci-fi and all that fun stuff. All 3 cats live in Dr.Koshiiri's clinic, and me and ifriskydingo are collaborating a comic series that we are working on about it. ^^


----------



## galaxy-meow (May 19, 2016)

This is Meowjesty. She's pretty much just a cat version of myself, except with a yandere side. She's kawaii and loves J-fashion. Meowjesty is also actually an all black cat, but for art reasons and because I put my hair on her, she's purple to avoid looking like a mass of black fur (so if i ever have feral art of her made, she'd be black)


----------



## Volvom (May 19, 2016)

galaxy-meow said:


> This is Meowjesty. She's pretty much just a cat version of myself, except with a yandere side. She's kawaii and loves J-fashion. Meowjesty is also actually an all black cat, but for art reasons and because I put my hair on her, she's purple to avoid looking like a mass of black fur (so if i ever have feral art of her made, she'd be black)


This is so cuuuute! <3


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

galaxy-meow said:


> This is Meowjesty. She's pretty much just a cat version of myself, except with a yandere side. She's kawaii and loves J-fashion. Meowjesty is also actually an all black cat, but for art reasons and because I put my hair on her, she's purple to avoid looking like a mass of black fur (so if i ever have feral art of her made, she'd be black)



Koko approves!

Also I love the one with the glasses, they suit her very well ^^


----------



## Bramble (May 19, 2016)

oh my gosh all of these are so beautiful, i cant reply to every one without spamming the thread but i love them all thank you for sharing


----------



## galaxy-meow (May 19, 2016)

Volvom said:


> This is so cuuuute! <3





Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> Koko approves!
> 
> Also I love the one with the glasses, they suit her very well ^^


Thanks!



Bramble said:


> oh my gosh all of these are so beautiful, i cant reply to every one without spamming the thread but i love them all thank you for sharing


Actually, you can multi-quote by just hitting the reply button on the bottom right of each post :3


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

Koeth also known as Koko or DrugCat. 






 Evo, the "alien" white tiger kitty. 






 Alternate version of Koeth aka Koko


----------



## deessel (May 19, 2016)

Awwwwwn everybody's fursonas are so cute x3


as for me.. well I've got this fat, lazy scottish fold as fursona nwn

Feral:
www.furaffinity.net: Mao? by Deessel
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16711952/

Anthro:


https://imgur.com/C7tawIf


----------



## Bramble (May 20, 2016)

galaxy-meow said:


> Actually, you can multi-quote by just hitting the reply button on the bottom right of each post :3


i had no idea thank you for alerting me to this there's so much to learn about these forums


----------



## Bramble (May 20, 2016)

deessel said:


> Awwwwwn everybody's fursonas are so cute x3
> 
> 
> as for me.. well I've got this fat, lazy scottish fold as fursona nwn



hes be autiful


----------



## Katriel (May 21, 2016)

As the cat version of a raccoonid, I salute your species' groundbreaking work in domesticating humans :3 We learn from the best.

Ringtail 'Cat' floofsona (forgive my invading your plain old cats):








To get back on topic Cat with a Pet Rock is OC rather than fursona but is still the best fluff for random silly art. If I think about things like cat breed he's a Turkish Angora. A sweet little cat demon (daemon?). ^_^


----------



## sawarineko (May 22, 2016)

wooow she is insanely cute!! my catsona is purple too haha, such a nice color


galaxy-meow said:


> This is Meowjesty. She's pretty much just a cat version of myself, except with a yandere side. She's kawaii and loves J-fashion. Meowjesty is also actually an all black cat, but for art reasons and because I put my hair on her, she's purple to avoid looking like a mass of black fur (so if i ever have feral art of her made, she'd be black)


----------



## sawarineko (May 22, 2016)

this is mine, most my fursonas were always cats


----------



## galaxy-meow (May 22, 2016)

sawarineko said:


> this is mine, most my fursonas were always cats


OMG she's adorable and she's not a total ita T0T her fluffy tail with the little bowsssssssssssssssss. it's so refreshing to see a well dressed sona @_@


----------



## PrismaKitty (May 22, 2016)

This is the only drawing I have right now of my fursona. I just designed her and can't wait to draw her some more!


----------



## MustangLegends (May 25, 2016)

Here is Tonka:




And I also have Deja:


----------



## Abra (May 27, 2016)

PrismaKitty said:


> This is the only drawing I have right now of my fursona. I just designed her and can't wait to draw her some more!View attachment 11560




Love the drawing...looks like a character in Animal Crossing...


----------



## Abra (May 28, 2016)

This is Abra...a black Cheshire Cat. Her ear color changes with her mood. She likes to disappear.


----------



## SamiPiplup (May 29, 2016)

Does a bunny cat cross count?

I don't have a pic, because I recently redesigned her and haven't drawn her anthro form redesigned yet, but her name is Limes.

She is a cat with bunny ears.  She has purple eyes and lime green fur, with black band markings on her ears, and a lemon/lime shaped yellow green mark on her, err, flank, for lack of a better term.

She is the straight woman among my OCs!

She has to deal with a stuck up drama queen cat, a sassy, snarky monster, a psycho living doll, and many other OCs I own! 
XD

My OCs drive each other crazy.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (May 29, 2016)

Not Sure if it counts but my 'sona is a Scottish Wildcat...gonna throw it up here anyways


----------



## Elf-cat (May 29, 2016)

Meow, okay.


----------



## Elf-cat (May 29, 2016)

Caraid said:


>


That is so adorable! ^_^ <3


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 9, 2019)

This should be festive....I feel like napping..
But I can't sleep..


----------



## CB Pepo (Sep 11, 2019)

Good evening.​


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 12, 2019)

Not really fursonas, just regular characters, but here you go (have fun, because there is a lot)



Spoiler: my cat characters. Image heavy



Maybe Addison of all of them would be the closest, she is one of my main and favourite characters. I don't consider her my fursona, though there are some small parts of her personality and also things that happen to her in the story she's from that are a bit based on me or my experiences.








Rigby, Addison's pet cat (yes there are anthros and ferals in their universe lol)-




Chris, but he's a creep/psychopath-




Addison's mom, Jennifer -




Addison's dad, Rush-




Addison's older sister, Ashley-




Ashley's boyfriend, Arwyn-




Now some of my more toony universe characters (a lot of their art is kinda older tho, I need to make new stuff)
Sleepy-




Little Grey-




Ondelez-




Cuddles (the only decent image with colour I have, blah, an icon)-





Now some that I just need to redesigned/redrawn but still have sitting in the backlog:
Destiny-




Link-




There are a few more but they are designs/characters I adopted that I haven't redrawn yet



edit: oh crap. Just realized this was another necro'd thread from that guy


----------



## AstralCatt (Sep 23, 2019)

This is Astrid, my first (and only) fursona. She's a brown tabby longhaired cat with a vintage aesthetic. This is my first time trying to sketch her, so sorry if it's kinda messy.





Edit: Aaaaah I got caught by a necro'd thread, my bad


----------



## Keefur (Sep 23, 2019)

My Sabertooth Cat, Cutter Cat.


----------



## cerulean_blues (Sep 23, 2019)

Not really a sona, but she's definitely a cat!


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Sep 23, 2019)

He is not my sona, but I just got this ref commissioned of my cheetah boy whose character I've been developing! A very dedicated, no-nonsense, professional ballet dancer. But not so uptight since he went along and got a tongue and "coin slot" ear piercing. His guilty pleasure is dancing to old-school Britney Spears.


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Tyll'a (Sep 28, 2019)

Here's the FFXIV incarnation of my sona!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 29, 2019)

Still can't tell if this is real me, me as I should be, or me without a coffee


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Oct 4, 2019)

Mau needs to be updated, but here's an image of her!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 4, 2019)

Meeeooow-


----------

